# Three Cheers for the Swift Team and Mavis!



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

I just want to tell you all about our recent visit to the Swift factory arranged by our lovely Mavis (Locovan) and Andy of Swift.

Mavis had been invited along by Andy of Swift and as a result of their discussions Mavis invited several members of MHF (Myself & Gilbert, Uncle Norm & Sandra, Suedew & John) plus a couple of Mavis's friends who own a motorhome too, to attend a day at the Swift factory and I understand it primarily was described as being a “Ladies Day" invitation; whereby the ladies were to sit down with the design team and discuss the kind of things they would like to see added or improved in the layout of a motorhome. Swift were very keen to hear any ideas from a ladies perspective and personally I think they are extremely wise to recognise how much the female influences the final decision when a couple are deciding upon which van to purchase. However, our husbands/partners were invited along too and their views and opinions were as equally received and appreciated by the Swift team.

We enjoyed a fabulous day with the Swift team and met Andy, Ash and Hazel as well as many others too and everyone treated us like royalty. First of all we were welcomed with a cup of tea/coffee in one of their meeting rooms followed by a slide show telling you all about the history of Swift and how it had expanded and progressed over the years. A short questions and answers session was followed by a tour of the factory. I was amazed at the size of the Swift factory and how extremely well organised and spread out amongst the vast grounds each department was. I must emphasise just how very interesting and informative we all found the factory tour to be and we were able to observe the various stages and techniques the vehicle goes through before it reaches completion; it was all quite fascinating to say the least. After the tour we again returned to the meeting rooms where we all enjoyed a delicious and much welcomed buffet lunch provided by Swift.

After lunch we were invited to take a look around 4 completed motorhomes and to make notes about what we liked and disliked about them and what we felt could be done to improve the layouts or features etc. This was a very interesting and fun task and one that we all appeared to take great delight in. After we had finished giving the 4 motorhome models a good inspection, we returned to the meeting room and were individually asked to voice our findings and thoughts. To be honest apart from a few little niggles nobody really came up with any major concerns and what little quibbles people had you, could see immediately that Swift were keen to make note of them and seemed eager to take any suggestions on board. I truly believe the team appreciated our honesty and our input and I got the impression from their response, that they gleened as much out of the day as we all did. 

At the end of this fabulous day Swift presented us gifts of a pair of Swift mugs and a Swift golf brolly but the most lovely surprise and gesture was when Ash announced that Swift wished to thank us all for attending by paying for our campsite fees and our fuel costs! How wonderful and we were all very appreciative of such an unexpected and kind offer. I know Mavis was absolutely delighted by their wonderful hospitality, as of course we all were! 
So, I personally would like to thank Swift and the Swift team for a truly wonderful day and if ever we are in the market for a new motorhome, then I can hand on heart say, that after my experience at your factory and seeing first hand how dedicated and keen you are to expand and improve all aspects of your business (especially customer care) then I would not have any qualms or hesitations in putting a Swift motorhome on our shortlist! :thumbright:

Three cheers for Mavis and the Swift team . . . . . . . . . Hip Hip Hooray! Hip Hip Hooray! Hip Hip Hooray! 

Sue


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats alright then, there are now 44,990 green eyed members on here, who are thoroughly jealous and feel discriminated against! Swift would be busy making us all happy!!


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

brilliant, there,s far too much swift bashing that goes on on here, in particularly from none swift owners, we have swift and would not change it for anything at moment really happy with it

mark


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Very eloquently put Sonesta (as usual). Swift are very wise to view things from the female perspective.

I am perfectly happy with my new Swift Mondial RL but there are a couple of things Mrs G finds really annoying such as:

The dripping taps that make a mess all over the worktop when you travel. Our Autosleeper had tap covers so this must be a recognised problem.

The pull down table at the side of the sink which sounds like a machine gun when you travel meaning that we have to stuff bits of cloth up it and it flies open when you travel. 

The height of the toilet which means even at 5ft 7" she needs a step to sit on it.

The bathroom cabinet is too high for you to see in the mirror.

The absence of a rubber bung for the table leg meaning that mess gets inside and is difficult to ge the dirt out.

The swivel passenger seat which means that even at 6ft 1" I can't get my feet on the floor.

The leaking waste and water tank taps that make a mess over our nicely bricked drive.

A flimsy catch on the bathroom door which means it flies open during travel.

Open shelves which means you cannot place anything on them when travelling. A simple bar across them would suffice.

The cup rack that cannot be used for cups because of the curvature of the cupboards.

Now all these things could be sorted for less than about £10. 

So my question is why do not Swift ask Swift owners for their advice to reflect their ownership experiences?

More "design" issues might arise when I return from my 8 week holiday. I've only had the vehicle for a month and so far have only been away for a week.

This is not a complaint about Swift as I'm more than happy with my vehicle but my wife considers these minor issues to be unsatisfactory which is a shame as they could be resolved so easily by asking owners for their advice.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Sonesta and well done Swift for listening.

Take a look at Gelathae's post as well. Some quite important issues there.

For me, the fact that Swift are listening to us is a big plus.

I will certainly be considering a Swift motorhome next time especially if they have a good choice in the 3.5 ton market as I would like to get away from my current 4 ton mh.

I also would like a more reasonable size, currently 24 ft 3", new Auto Trails in my model are now 24ft 7". I would prefer 21 ft - 22 1/2 ft. but also need a reasonable payload.

I was considering the Auto-Trail Navajo but with a payload of 255kg and the fact that the rear design means a bike rack so high, to be impracticable for me. 

So at the October NEC will be checking out the Swift stand.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Very eloquently put Sonesta (as usual). Swift are very wise to view things from the female perspective.
> 
> I am perfectly happy with my new Swift Mondial RL but there are a couple of things Mrs G finds really annoying such as:
> 
> ...


Hi Gelthae,

These are the sort of things I believe Swift will be keen to hear about and it wouldn't suprise me one iota if now that you have highlighted these issues, that Swift's customer care team didn't do everything they can to rectify such matters to your saitsifaction.

One of the things Andy and Ash said that left a lasting impression on myself and everyone else; is that Swift do not profess to be perfect and readily admit that they will inevitably make mistakes! However, it was very clear that they are extremely keen to listen to their customers and that their customers are of upmost importance to them and their future success and as such, they are eager to rectify any faults or concerns that their customers may encounter!

Please keep us informed of how things progress?

Sue

PS How are you getting on with your Comfortmatic gearbox?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Unfortunatley I had other comittments or I would have been with you.

Simple question.

Will you all now buy Swifts.

We have had 5 Swift caravans in the past. Along with other marques along the way
The best caravan of all was our last.
It was a Geist.

Dave p


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Sonesta. The Comfortmatic gearbox is absolutely brilliant. I have to do a lot of reversing as I have a very steep drive and I was concerned about the judder issue. I have to also use ramps so the judder issue was a serious one for me. But no problems whatsoever........so far. 

As for Swift, I was not suggesting that my particular gripes should be resolved as they are design issues which could be taken on board for future builds. I think my point was that Swift could learn a lot by repeating your experience for Swift owners as many of the gripes I have identified could only be picked up by those who have used and driven their vans. They would not have been picked up by a simple showroom browse. However, using experienced people
like yourself does have value as Swift would be able to draw on your experience of owning other vans (as well as the Swift which I think you mentioned you once owned).

I agree with your comments about Swift. One of my main reasons for buying one was the fact that they have stood up to be counted.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back Sonesta,sounds like you all had a good day out.
We are very happy with our choice of MH,possibly the only thing we could do with would be somewhere to hang the towels in the bathroom.If anyone has any ideas,it would be much appreciated 
Keep up the good work Swift.

Les


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Sonesta. The Comfortmatic gearbox is absolutely brilliant. I have to do a lot of reversing as I have a very steep drive and I was concerned about the judder issue. I have to also use ramps so the judder issue was a serious one for me. But no problems whatsoever........so far.
> 
> As for Swift, I was not suggesting that my particular gripes should be resolved as they are design issues which could be taken on board for future builds. I think my point was that Swift could learn a lot by repeating your experience for Swift owners as many of the gripes I have identified could only be picked up by those who have used and driven their vans. They would not have been picked up by a simple showroom browse. However, using experienced people
> like yourself does have value as Swift would be able to draw on your experience of owning other vans (as well as the Swift which I think you mentioned you once owned).
> ...


Yes I agee it would have been good to have a few Swift owners amongst us and there was only 1 couple there who actually owned a Swift MH.

Our first MH was a Swift Kontiki 645 whom we called Winnie after my late mum, and we loved that van and we hold some fantastic memories of our adventures in her! The main reason we changed Winnie was because we fancied a fixed bed model and the layout we were looking for wasn't one that Swift, at that time, designed. We ended up with an Auto Trail and now a Burstner but our Swift will always remain our "first true love!" LOL!

Glad you are impressed with the Comfortmatic - we are too and my hubby loves driving it and like you, he has found no judder issues when reversing!

All the best.

Sue


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

gelathae said:


> The absence of a rubber bung for the table leg meaning that mess gets inside and is difficult to ge the dirt out.
> .


There is one >>HERE<< Ok you have to buy it, but it should solve your problem.

We will supply one with every Mondial we sell!  plus of course five years free hab services.

Peter


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> > The absence of a rubber bung for the table leg meaning that mess gets inside and is difficult to ge the dirt out.
> ...


Thanks Peter. This is what I need but the shipping cost of £2.95 for an item costing £1.75 goes against the grain.

I only received a delivery from you yesterday and should have asked for one to be put in the box.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think a lot was gained by asking Motorhomers who owned other makes of Motorhomes for their experience.
Anyway this was a Ladies day with ideas from Ladies as we see problems different from men.
I loved being asked by Swift to organise this visit and spent time with great friends new and old.
Swift are very proffessional and have a great team and a large factory that is expanding all the time and brings employment to the area.
So thanks to Andy and his team especially Hazel (the only women in the Team)
And thanks to Sonesta, Auntie Sandra, Suedew for your company (and the men, Gilbert, UncleNorm, John and Ray as well :wink: )
I loved the new Kontiki Ray :lol: :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

What a shame that more Swift owning Ladies were not invited.......or was the aim to invite those with a very high profile here simply for the publicity!!

I'm now hiding behind all the Ladies who should have been invited 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

EJB said:


> What a shame that more Swift owning Ladies were not invited.......or was the aim to invite those with a very high profile here simply for the publicity!!
> 
> I'm now hiding behind all the Ladies who should have been invited 8O


Missing the point really as this was a personal invitation to me to go and then would I like to invite some ladies.
I did this and so many dropped in and out because of various reasons--ie going abroad etc etc.
If Sonesta hadnt said anything today I wouldnt have said a word :wink:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

But she did :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

EJB said:


> What a shame that more Swift owning Ladies were not invited.......or was the aim to invite those with a very high profile here simply for the publicity!!
> 
> I'm now hiding behind all the Ladies who should have been invited 8O


As the only Swift owning lady present i feel I should join this thread.
Would like to point out that the initial contact from Swift was via Mavis, those invited were asked by Mavis, not Swift, certainly don't think I have a 'high profile' 
I hope Mavis doesn't mind me mentioning that apart from Mavis and myself the other attendees got chopped and changed a bit due to other commitments.
We love our van, it has a few niggles, one of which was sorted out on the day. Nothing which would put me off having another swift. We researched, viewed vans and hired over several years before finally making our decision.
The team at swift were willing to listen, all taking several pages of notes, changes wont occur right away, but i am sure some of the suggestions will be incorporated in future projects.
For the record I had not met Locovan till we attended the Peterborough show, only ones we had previously met were uncle Norm and Sandra, not as might be thought a group of 'all pals together' 
Just wish other manufacturers would follow suit. 
Especially enjoyed the 'debriefing' session. :wink: 
Sue


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

EJB said:


> What a shame that more Swift owning Ladies were not invited.......or was the aim to invite those with a very high profile here simply for the publicity!!
> 
> I'm now hiding behind all the Ladies who should have been invited 8O


I am a Swift owning lady and I was invited  
Due to a family wedding we could not attend 

I was very disappointed to have missed out on something I'm sure we would have found very interesting and worthwhile.

Maybe next time :wink:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi All,

Firstly, thanks for all the warm words and positive comments regarding the visit. And thanks, in particular, to Mavis to making it happen and to everyone who took time out to come and see us.

The idea of the visit was to understand the views of motorhomes users, in particular ladies who may not even own a Swift product.

I know in the meetings afterwards and the reports that have been released since, the meeting was a success from our side. We certainly have a clearer view as to what makes a "good" product, and also some ideas that maybe in the next seasons products. 

So once again, thanks to all from all of the Swift Team.

Ash

P.S. Sue : Watch out for the new MH named after you!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to come on Ash well done.
It was a great day and if ever you do repeat a ladies day again you know there are plenty on here that would like the opportunity :roll: 
Err but a Motorhome called Sue  It has to be called Maverick after me :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sue's motorhome*

I can see it now - a motorhome named after Sue

"come into my motorhome young man and be plied with drink" LOL

Only teasing Sue! See you soon.

It is great to read about the end user having some involvement with a motorhome. The Dethleffs website for instance features a "female" logo and a glance at the key suggests female involvement within the design process for the kitchen area.

The "problem" with motorhomes, or indeed caravans is quite simple. A motorhome is produced, in volume, the same irrespective of the end user, where as when buying a house, the buyer can tweek things more easily. Most new build houses have various options packs etc. Kitchen designers can lower or raise worktops according to the height of the user - but all these non standard items come at a great cost. An example was the Lunar 900 tag axle - twin singles - yet I was longer than the bed!

Within my own motorhome, I have added an extra TV point, a larger waste bin and one or two minor tweeks. The chances are for the majority of buyers, these two items would be irrelevant. Equally, for me the high level microwave in my van is easy to reach, yet for others this could cause a problem.

There has to be many compromises when choosing a motorhome, caravan or even a car. At the end of the day, the motorhome does the same job as a three bed semi - a kitchen, bedroom, toilet etc etc all within a smaller space.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

EJB said:


> What a shame that more Swift owning Ladies were not invited.......or was the aim to invite those with a very high profile here simply for the publicity!!
> 
> I'm now hiding behind all the Ladies who should have been invited 8O


You are indeed barking up the wrong tree here with your assumptions EJB and my invite, as was everyone else's, was from Mavis and Mavis alone and certainly not from anybody at Swift themselves. Like Suedew, I had only met one couple in the group before and that was our lovely Mavis and Ray and all the other guests were people I and all the others had only met the night before the factory visit, when we all stayed on a campsite not far from the factory!

As for high profile MHF members - what on earth does that mean and who exactly are you referring to? To be honest, I would not consider anyone of us who attended the factory tour to be any more 'important' or 'high profile' than any other MHF member and I fail to see why you have seen fit to try and throw some kind of murky waters over what was a very enjoyable and innocent day looking around the Swift factory! I did not feel at any time during our visit that there was any hidden agenda on Swift's part and I am 100% convinced that their motive for holding a ladies day factory visit was to assist them in providing a better and far more female approved product in the future :? I think Hazel (one of the few female members on the Swift team) has worked extremeley hard to convince her male peers that the woman is probably the one, who at the end of the day decides Yay or Nay when it comes to buying a motorhome and most men stand no chance if the lady in their life is not keen!  Therefore, I think Swift are keen to address this fact and hear how and what we females think and look for in a motorhome and to be honest, far from what you may thinking EJB, that is exactly what the whole day was about!

Sue

PS By the way Ash, I look forward to hearing if my idea that I put to you has been met with your colleagues approval and interest and if it has and you take it on board, then I would be honoured to have one of your fleet named after me! Please keep me posted wont you?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

may be Fiat will have a mans day and ask for the drivers input

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> may be Fiat will have a mans day and ask for the drivers input
> 
> Dave p


You men get to much Imput. Its a mans world when it comes to designing and selling Motorhomes. :wink: 
:lol: :lol:
If a woman had designed the Judder we would have used it for other purposes ie:- Shake the salad dressing :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh they listened to the men as well Dave . . . . . . . .well that was when they could get a word in edgways!!!! :rofl:

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> If a woman had designed the Judder we would have used it for other purposes ie:- Shake the salad dressing :wink:


I like the way your're thinking Mavis . . . . . multi tasking! 

Sue


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I`m thinking of having a ladies day around my house,no high profile ladies allowed.
Bring your rubber gloves,the house is in a right mess :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> may be Fiat will have a mans day and ask for the drivers input
> 
> Dave p


Oh goody can I go on that one too rather sexist to say a man's day for driver input don't you think. I drive the van more than John does,(I do hide his keys though :lol: )
I'd have to let him do the motorbike one though.
Sue x
Sonesta and there was me thinking the van would be called after me   :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> I`m thinking of having a ladies day around my house,no high profile ladies allowed.
> Bring your rubber gloves,the house is in a right mess :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Les


Do ya own cleaning you mucky sausage - this is 2010 and women have equal rights now you know! 

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

suedew said:


> Oh goody can I go on that one too rather sexist to say a man's day for driver input don't you think. I drive the van more than John does,(I do hide his keys though :lol: )
> I'd have to let him do the motorbike one though.
> Sue x
> 
> Sonesta and there was me thinking the van would be called after me   :wink:


I wish I dare drive ours Sue! You are indeed a very independent and capable lady and I envy you and I so wish I had the courage to get behind that flipping wheel! I know I would love the thrill of being able to drive it but it just seems all too daunting to me! 

What's in a name Sue? To be truthful I think you can safely assume that Ash is only jesting with me! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue x


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I wouldnt drive ours but Sonesta there is no way I could drive yours sooooo big and soooo expensive it would frighten me all the time.
Ray would have a nervous breakdown everytime I went on the road. :wink: 
I had a lovely email from Andy after our visit and today I have written a special thankyou on behalf of all of us and thanking the team for all their kind hospitality.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> I wouldnt drive ours but Sonesta there is no way I could drive yours sooooo big and soooo expensive it would frighten me all the time.
> Ray would have a nervous breakdown everytime I went on the road. :wink:
> I had a lovely email from Andy after our visit and today I have written a special thankyou on behalf of all of us and thanking the team for all their kind hospitality.


What about your new one Mavis, will you attempt to drive that? 

I think Gilb would be pooping himself if I ever dared to drive ours as I get myself in enough of a pickle parking the blooming smart car! hee hee :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes Swift were indeed very hospitable Mavis and thanks to you, we all enjoyed the day so very much. Thank you once again for the kind invite, it was much appreciated by all of us who came along.

Love n hugs Mave.

Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Slightly off topic here, I would suggest you have a go at driving, I was terrified of driving ours, but when we had a test drive the owner of the dealership came out with us, he sat in the passenger seat and my husband drove, then we pulled into a layby and they both turned round to me and said "right your turn" eek!! I thought. 

I politely declined, and they ever so politely said "ok but we are not going anywhere unless you drive it" There was a stand off for a few minutes but when I realised they meant what they said I gave in, now I quite enjoy driving it, haven't had the courage to reverse it off the drive yet, but we will see. 

If I hit anything reversing off the drive I will be in good company with the other driver of the van (we need a new indicator cover now) He has just told me that the only reason he hit the fence coming off the drive was my fault cos I gave s**t direction (of course!!)

Jacqui

PS By the way we have a Swift Ace Napoli and we are very happy with it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Jacqui there is also the point that if( and especially when abroad )
anything happened to our partners then we could drive and also I feel really mean, like when we went to Spain, when Ray had to drive so many miles and it would be lovely to give him a break.
I often feel that on Motorways I should drive it.
Ok I will try and drive the Clubman Sonesta :wink:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

10 out of 10 for Swift's attempts at engaging with their customers. 

Up to the point where we bought the MH, we had been long term customers of Bailey oops: Apologies to Swift) and they also were keen to enter into communication on open forums and engage with customers. 

Swift have taken this a step further and have their own site available for discussion at Swift-Talk, which can only be a good thing for customers in the long term and certainly portrays a positive image to me  


Girls, as far as the driving goes, get on the insurance and give it a go and you'll be surprised how easy it is once your confidence grows.

...... And to all you fellas currently hogging the keys, give the girls a go, it's quite liberating. 
I'm regularly seen in the back now watching a DVD with the kids while travelling and find that on arrival I've got much more energy for the essential tasks such as, opening the wine  

The only way I can guarantee getting the keys these days is to arm wrestle the boss for them 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks I will give it a try but I still dont want the keys to that door that holds the Cassette and you have to go to the Elsen point 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

So glad Swift invited you to give opinions...that is forward thinking as far as I'm concerned. 

I think it is also wise that not all the ladies presently owned a swift....because as a main manufacturer it can't hurt to find out why they choose a different make so they can address some of those issues as well.

Regardless of anyones skepticism....I say well done!

Oh and I do at least half of the driving...can reverse better than him (don't tell him I said that! :lol: ) and will not change the cassette!  :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What an interesting thread and what a memorable day they had!  

Well done to Mavis for being able to organise it - Swift have always been open in the past to people approaching them with positive ideas, and are unique in that their response to negative ideas is openly posted on here.  

Yes there are an awful lot of other people who would LOVE to spend a day going round the factory - I am sure it is a mind blowing experience since very few of us have any experience of such work on such a scale. We all know that MH are not small units - so the space required to build from the chassis up such a large thing requires a huge area to be used. 8O 

Our experience with Swift has been excellent and we would happily purchase a Swift again when the time comes provided that it matches our needs and wishes at the time. Our Kontiki 615 does exactly that at the present time, but who knows how things will change, on our side or what Swift supply. Their idea to listen to the ladies is first-rate in my view. Like many I feel that there is massive male input in many design processes. :? 

A Fiat day for men? In order to host such a day Fiat would have to firstly adopt a wish to recognise the faults in vehicles that they produce - they have not taken that initiative yet as far as I can see!  

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Blizzard said:


> Swift have taken this a step further and have their own site available for discussion at Swift-Talk, which can only be a good thing for customers in the long term and certainly portrays a positive image to me
> 
> 8O


As a recent Swift owner of one month's duration why didn't I know about this. There was nothing obvious in the documentation but I may have missed it. But its an excellent idea which Swift should advertise as there must be many shared experiences of ownership that will be useful to both owners and the Company.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

gelathae said:


> Blizzard said:
> 
> 
> > Swift have taken this a step further and have their own site available for discussion at Swift-Talk, which can only be a good thing for customers in the long term and certainly portrays a positive image to me
> ...


If you talking about Swift talk its because it is in the process of being set up and it will only grow as more people go to the forum.
It is a great idea and i wish all manufacturers followed suit
http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/forum


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

gelathae said:


> As a recent Swift owner of one month's duration why didn't I know about this. There was nothing obvious in the documentation but I may have missed it. But its an excellent idea which Swift should advertise as there must be many shared experiences of ownership that will be useful to both owners and the Company.


I found it by accident and as Mavis _locovan_ says, it is new and has not got a large membership at the moment. It seems caravan dominant at the moment, but I'm sure we could even things up a bit :wink:

I suppose customer feedback is good, whether it comes from caravanners or motorhomers.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Mavis

I am sure you will enjoy driving the van, ours is really quite easy, I don't like using the cruise control though, I don''t feel like I am in control. My sisters friend got stuck in France because the hubby was taken ill and she couldn't drive the motorhome back to UK, they have sold it now.

As for changing the cassette I am only a weak and feeble woman I couldn't possibly lift it, its far too heavy for me! LOL

Jacqui


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We bough our Swift Group van partly because of there aftersales back up. 

A year on we have not been disapointed.


Richard...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Just to add we too have been very impressed with Swift, I did wish that I could have been with you all on the day you visited the factory and I thought about you all that day................maybe next time.

Thanks to Andy for asking after me via Sue it is appreciated.


----------

